

Unix turns 40: The past, present and future of a revolutionary OS - samueladam
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=printArticleBasic&taxonomyName=Operating+Systems&articleId=9133570&taxonomyId=89

======
jganetsk
"Not only is UNIX dead, it's starting to smell really bad." -Rob Pike, circa
1991

